# United States Department Of Veterans Affairs



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2020)

www.va.gov

www.facebook.com/VeteransAffairs/

www.twitter.com/VETERANSHEALTH

www.usaspending.gov/agency/561

www.veteranratings.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Department_of_Veterans_Affairs


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2020)

No veteran should ever be rendered homeless.  We do not look for handouts, just decent jobs and medical care.  We are owed that much.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> No veteran should ever be rendered homeless.  We do not look for handouts, just decent jobs and medical care.  We are owed that much.



I have always held the utmost contempt for the VA Administrations blatant uncaring policies and brutal unconscionable treatment of the men who suffered greatly to guarantee our very way of life. Having worked in the Metropolitan New York City Region I've heard horror stories from NYC Transit cops finding Vietnam vets in the tunnels living in squalor. When AMTRAK decided to cancel the GCT contract and start running trains out of NYP to upstate NY via the westside overbuild connection to the existing Empire Service the initial APD Freedom Tunnel sweep to clear the tunnel of squatters they found an uncomfortably large number of Vietnam and Iraqi war vets. The mistreatment of these men by the VA is not only criminal in nature but a vile sin before GOD himself.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes, those are the vets being treated shamefully.  I lost my husband to Viet Nam, but if he'd come home, thankfully, he'd have had a home.  I simply cannot understand why this attitude has come about from the Administration.  Even though these were undeclared wars, our people rose to the call from our government when the time came.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 8, 2020)

It isn't just those vets either.  After WWI, many vets were owed money that was never forthcoming from the Government.  President Hoover turned a deaf ear and they converged on D..C. and camped out across the street from the White House in Lafayette Park.  It became to be known as Hooverville.  There were whole families encamped there.  They demonstrated daily to no avail.  While Hoover ate a Turkey dinner in the White House with guests, he ordered the army to disperse the vets as they were and embarrassment.  He told the commander to simply move them out of the park.  Well, said commander was none other than Douglas MacArthur, accompanied by his aid, Dwight Eisenhower, and Capt. George Patton.  They, with their troops rode in with fixed bayonets, tear gas, truncheons and simply rode roughshod over everyone there.  Babies were gassed to death, other people were crushed by horses hooves, etc.  Those leaders with the exception of Patton had never seen a battlefield.  They were West Point graduates.  Shameful.  Anyone wonder why we are not eager to fight other people's wars?


----------

